# Bikemarkt Update



## Thomas (5. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich spiele heute ein Update im Bikemarkt ein. Ich muss noch einige Anpassungen vornehmen - das ganze sollte heute im Laufe des Abends abgeschlossen sein. 
Bis dahin gibt es zwei Einschränkungen:
- es können keine neuen Anzeigen aufgegeben werden
- es werden keine Bilder angezeigt.

Heute im Laufe des Abends wird dann beides wieder gehen - ich gebe dann hier nochmal bescheid,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Unrest (5. Juni 2008)

Was für Updates pflegst du denn ein, wenn man fragen darf?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas (6. Juni 2008)

Ein Update des Herstellers der Marktsoftware mit diversen Bugfixes.

So, es gibt ein paar kleine Neuerungen:
Unter den Anzeigen kannst du jetzt durch die Anzeigen durchblättern, ohne dass die Seite neu lädt:





Einfach rechts oder links auf die Pfeile klicken.

Wir haben es aktiviert, dass ihr Fragen zum Produkt, die evtl auch andere interessieren öffentlich stellen könnt - direkt unter dem Artikel gibt es ein Formularfeld dazu



Sollte diese Funkiotn missbraucht werden, werden wir sie wieder deaktivieren.

Beim Artikel einstellen kann man wählen, ob man per Email über Kommentare zum eigenen Artikel informiert werden soll.


----------



## Thomas (6. Juni 2008)

Noch etwas: ich habe den Bikemarkt gestern für neue Artikel geschlossen, es war aber trotzdem weiter möglich Artikel hochzuladen. Daher sind die Anzeigen, die gestern nach 14:48 Uhr eingestellt worden sind nicht in den neuen Markt übernommen worden.

Alle betroffenen Anzeigen (zumindest Text und Titel und Benutzer) findest Du hier

Solltest du also gestern nachmittag einen Artikel eingestellt haben und er ist jetzt weg, suche dort nach deiner Anzeige (im Browser STRG - f eingeben und dann deinen Benutzernamen eintippen) und kopier dir dort den Beschreibungstext und Titel raus und lege den Artikel bitte nochmal an. Sorry dafür.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Juni 2008)

Das mit den Kommentaren ist doch unnötig, Fragen können doch einfach per e-Mail gestellt werden.
So spart man sich lästige Kommentare zu diversen Artikeln.


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (6. Juni 2008)

Wieso wird die Entfernung zum Anbieter nicht mehr angezeigt?


----------



## Thomas (6. Juni 2008)

Weil wir das selbst reinprogrammiert hatten und die Änderung nach dem Update noch nicht nachgezogen haben.


----------



## l0st (6. Juni 2008)

Soll das alles so extrem hardcore unübersichtlich sein oder ist das noch in arbeit?

gruß


----------



## PeterAnus (6. Juni 2008)

finds auch nicht gerade übersichtlich


----------



## Thomas (6. Juni 2008)

l0st schrieb:


> Soll das alles so extrem hardcore unübersichtlich sein oder ist das noch in arbeit?
> 
> gruß


was genau meinst du? Etwas konkreter müsstest Du schon werden...


----------



## PeterAnus (6. Juni 2008)

ich fands vorher abslout besser.. die zeile mit den "benachbarten" anzeigen ist überflüssig, genau wie die kommentar-funktion. die schrift ist zu klein und die fotos sollten wieder rechts oben in die ecke.. 
die angaben zum verkäufer könnten auch wieder links oben hin wo der preis und so steht. im moment ist irgendwie alles in die breite gezogen..

soll kein meckern sein, der bikemarkt ist ansich ne gute sache, aber da kann man mehr draus machen als es im moment der fall ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeru (6. Juni 2008)

das mit den "Kürzlich erstellte Anzeigen" ist ja mal voll unübersichtlich geworden .... da blickt ja kein schwein mehr durch. macht das doch bitte wieder wie vorher


----------



## noco (7. Juni 2008)

Wer hat sich diese Veränderung gewünscht?  
Gegen etwas Modellpflege ist sicher nix einzuwenden, aber so nach der 
"Friss oder stirb" Methode aus heiterem Himmel versteh ich nicht.
Die Entfernungsangaben fand ich schon sehr hilfreich..... etc.

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## Thomas (7. Juni 2008)

noco schrieb:


> Wer hat sich diese Veränderung gewünscht?


Der Hersteller der Software hat eine neue Version mit einigen Bugfixes herausgebracht und wir haben sie installiert. 


> Gegen etwas Modellpflege ist sicher nix einzuwenden, aber so nach der
> "Friss oder stirb" Methode aus heiterem Himmel versteh ich nicht.


Sorry, verstehe ich nicht. Wir verwenden hier einiges an zugekaufter Software (Bikemarkt, Forum) - wenn es dort bspw sicherheitsrelevante Updates gibt werden diese hier früher oder später integriert. Da werden wir in Zukunft auch keine Umfrage unter den Usern machen, ob alle User mit einem zukünftigen Update einverstanden sind...



> Die Entfernungsangaben fand ich schon sehr hilfreich..... etc.


Entfernungsangaben: lies mal aufmerksam 6 Beiträge weiter oben.
was meinst du mit etc?


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Juni 2008)

Ich sehe keine Nachteile zu vorher.
Was ich mir aber schon immer gewünscht habe: könntet ihr die Voreinstellung der Anzahl gezeigter Artikel (bspw. in der Rubrik Reifen) von 12 nicht gleich auf 24 (oder noch mehr) ändern? Würde ein paar Klicks sparen...


----------



## Thomas (7. Juni 2008)

Habe es auf 24 eingestellt,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Juni 2008)

Super, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jeru (7. Juni 2008)

Jeru schrieb:


> das mit den "Kürzlich erstellte Anzeigen" ist ja mal voll unübersichtlich geworden .... da blickt ja kein schwein mehr durch. macht das doch bitte wieder wie vorher




sorry, ich nehme meine kritik wieder zurück. habe die "sotieren nach" funktion übersehen. die war bei mir auf "meiste klicks" eingestellt. das hat mich ein wenig verwirrt. ^^

edit:

habe gerade bemerkt dass es bei der "sotieren nach" funktion keine festeinstellung gibt. die ist auf "meiste klicks" eingestellt. könnt ihr das wieder so wie vorher einstellen auf "neuste anzeigen" !?  danke


----------



## Thomas (7. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich stelle das wieder ein wie vorher (morgen)
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## k_dual (7. Juni 2008)

Hi, also ich muss sagen...anfangs war ich zwar verwirrt aber inzwischen gehts eigentlich wieder. Das einzigste was mich noch stört ist halt das die kilometer angabe fehlt und das bei den artikeln die schrift so klein is.

Mfg kai


----------



## noco (7. Juni 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Der Hersteller der Software hat eine neue Version mit einigen Bugfixes herausgebracht und wir haben sie installiert.
> Sorry, verstehe ich nicht. Wir verwenden hier einiges an zugekaufter Software (Bikemarkt, Forum) - wenn es dort bspw sicherheitsrelevante Updates gibt werden diese hier früher oder später integriert. Da werden wir in Zukunft auch keine Umfrage unter den Usern machen, ob alle User mit einem zukünftigen Update einverstanden sind...
> 
> 
> ...



Ja gut - war noch nicht ganz wach und gleich in die Tasten gehauen als ich den neuen bikemarkt sah!
Gibt mir aber auch zu denken, wie ich es schon verinnerlicht habe nach dem Aufwachen gleich das Forum einzuschalten 

Grüsse,
Bernd


----------



## BlueCloud (8. Juni 2008)

mich nervt es wenn ich "alle anzeigen" sehen will von hinten nach vorne blättern muss und von unten nach oben,angefangen vom aktuellsten...denn was bringen mir anzeigen von 2006 auf der "ersten" seite?!


----------



## Thomas (8. Juni 2008)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> mich nervt es wenn ich "alle anzeigen" sehen will von hinten nach vorne blättern muss und von unten nach oben,angefangen vom aktuellsten...denn was bringen mir anzeigen von 2006 auf der "ersten" seite?!



Sieh mal 3 Beiträge über deinem...


----------



## Jeru (8. Juni 2008)

hey thomas. ändere das doch noch bitte und stelle bei "sotieren nach"   wieder auf "neuste anzeigen" . danke


----------



## e13 (9. Juni 2008)

noco schrieb:


> Wer hat sich diese Veränderung gewünscht?
> Gegen etwas Modellpflege ist sicher nix einzuwenden, aber so nach der
> "Friss oder stirb" Methode aus heiterem Himmel versteh ich nicht.
> Die Entfernungsangaben fand ich schon sehr hilfreich..... etc.
> ...




moin
du das geht mir genau so 
gibts jetzt noch die entfernung oder ni?? 
ich find das och mit den favoriten nimmer so doll!!
also bitte macht was an der website die is so hilfreich aber wenn man sich nicht zurecht findet bringtsie nur sehr wenig!!
danke


gruß
meint


----------



## e13 (9. Juni 2008)

hi

sag mal thomas: gibts das, dass es artikel  nach den änderungen rußgeschmissen hat??
ich hab nemlich im bikemarkt ein schickes bike gesehen und nach der änderung wars nimmer da..??


danke
gruß
meint


----------



## nightwolf (21. September 2008)

Was mache ich denn, wenn ich von einem potenziellen Kaeufer das Geld ewig nicht bekomme?
Er meint, es sei wohl bei der Ueberweisung etwas schiefgegangen. Das wuerde mich jetzt nicht direkt wundern. Da seine E-Mails vor Schreib- und Tippfehlern nur so strotzen, waere z. B. eine verkehrt eingegebene Kontonummer alles andere als ueberraschend.
Ich habe gerade meine Mail ausgekramt, in der ich meine Kontonummer mitgeteilt habe; die war fehlerfrei.

Es gibt halt auch andere Interessenten, ich haette das Teil wahrscheinlich schon los, wenn ich nicht warten wuerde 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (21. September 2008)

Wenn dir der Käufer keinen Nachweis gegen kann, dass er wenigstens versucht hat das Geld zu überweisen (Kontoauszug, Überweisungsbestätigung vom Onlinebanking o.ä.) würd ich das Teil anderweitig verkaufen und wenn das Geld doch noch kommt zurücküberweisen. Kommt aber natürlich auch drauf an was du unter "ewig" verstehst, nach ein paar Tagen würde ich da nicht rumzicken aber wenn es um Wochen geht wäre meine Geduld auch am Ende.


----------



## nightwolf (21. September 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn dir der Käufer keinen Nachweis gegen kann, dass er wenigstens versucht hat das Geld zu überweisen (Kontoauszug, Überweisungsbestätigung vom Onlinebanking o.ä.) würd ich das Teil anderweitig verkaufen und wenn das Geld doch noch kommt zurücküberweisen.


Noe, Nachweis hab ich noch keinen zu Gesichte bekommen, ansonsten klingt Dein Vorschlag gut 


Eike. schrieb:


> Kommt aber natürlich auch drauf an was du unter "ewig" verstehst, nach ein paar Tagen würde ich da nicht rumzicken aber wenn es um Wochen geht wäre meine Geduld auch am Ende.


Wir sind jetzt so bei ca. 2 1/2 Wochen ...  - Also, will sagen, ich habe am 04.09. einen Preis vorgeschlagen, der war dann auch genehm, am 12. mal nachgefragt, wo das Geld bleibt ... Werd natuerlich noch mal nachfragen.

Nur wollte ich einstweilen mal nachfragen, wie das 'generell' so gesehen wird 

LG ... Wolfi


----------



## black soul (22. September 2008)

ich würd ihm eine mail schreiben mit frist bis zum....xxx
ist dann kein geldeingang da, wirst du das teil anderweitig verkaufen.
davon abgesehen wenn du eh noch interessenten hast hätte ich gar nicht
so lange gewartet.
gruss BS


----------



## nightwolf (26. September 2008)

Also, Mail ging raus, Reaktion = keine.
Zahlungseingang auf meinem Konto = Null 

Seit erster Nennung des Preises sind drei Wochen vergangen, damit ist fuer mich der Punkt gekommen, an dem ich guten Gewissens vom Kaufvertrag zuruecktreten kann. So oder so aehnlich wuerden das wohl die Recht§verdreher formulieren 

Also, Teil ist weiterhin im Angebot 

LG ... Wolfi 

P.S.: Da gelegentlich Leute nachfragen ... Wer zuerst zusagt bekommt es


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2009)

Thomas kann man den text "Email an den Verkäufer" etwas FETTER machen. 

selbst ich suche mich immer zu tode bis ich das finde.


----------



## Schwarzwild (3. Dezember 2009)

In einem entsprechenden Thread schrieb ich schon, dass es wünschenswert wäre, evtl. Kilometer- oder Ortsangaben datenbankmäßig verknüpft in die Angebote mit einzubringen, weil es oft ein Kriterium ist, bestimmte Artikel selber abzuholen, dafür aber nicht unbedingt 1000 km weit zu fahren.


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Thomas!
Wie schauts denn aus mit einer Vereinfachung des Bewertungssystems Käufer/Verkäufer? Ich hatte das schon mal in nem anderen Thread angesprochen, da wurde aber nicht drauf eingegangen.
Das Eintragen des kompletten Links in die Bewertung führt oft zu Fehlern, weil manche User nicht den Unterschied zwischen einem laufenden und abgeschlossenen Angebot verstehen. Durch das Anklicken der Schaltfläche "Verkauft!" ändert sich ja nach ein paar Stunden der Link, über den das Angebot erreichbar ist.
Könnte man nicht einfach bei der Berwertung die Angebots-ID abfragen und dann den Link automatisch vom System generieren lassen?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Thomas (4. Dezember 2009)

@mtb-nico: genau so etwas wird es geben, die bewertungen sind zur zeit zu umständlich
@schwarzwild: ja, das wird ebenso kommen


----------



## strangeandnice (18. Mai 2010)

Zu den Kilometer- resp. Ortsangaben und der entsprechenden Sortierung im Bikemarkt, das war früher sehr praktisch. Da es angekündigt wurde, frage ich nochmal nach ob es noch aktuell ist 

danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronzen666 (29. Mai 2010)

Schwarzwild:  Seh ich auch so


----------



## bachmayeah (11. August 2010)

ach jeh ist der bikemarkt so sicher geworden:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/295853
mein ex Bike dass es so nicht gab weil Aufkleber weg photogeshoppt und auch der Dämpfer war so nicht mehr drin...
Genial so ein grüner Haken..


----------



## Widi10 (11. August 2010)

Hi,
ich wäre auch für eine sofort erkennbare Händlerkennzeichnung...

Gruß Andi


----------



## Toxic_Lab (11. August 2010)

Widi10 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wäre auch für eine sofort erkennbare Händlerkennzeichnung...
> 
> Gruß Andi


 
Dito.

BTW: Müssten die Händler nicht auch Rechnungen ausstellen?


----------



## jeras (1. September 2010)

gute Sache!


----------



## anneliese (2. September 2010)

widi10 schrieb:


> hi,
> ich wäre auch für eine sofort erkennbare händlerkennzeichnung...
> 
> Gruß andi



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bratfass (2. September 2010)

+2 (das wäre top - wobei ich anmerken muss, daß jene welche, bei denen man es sich eh schon denken kann, auch wie solche verhalten - positiv gemeint, Rückgabe undso...)


----------



## argh (2. September 2010)

Und ich wäre auch dafür, dass die mehr Wert auf die Bewertung nach dem Deal gelegt wird. Und vielleicht, dass man den derzeitigen Bewertungsstand schneller ansehen kann- z.B. über/ unter dem Online-Status.


----------



## biker1967 (3. September 2010)

Ich wäre mal sehr dafür, das die ANzeige, auf welcher Seite man sich befindet, genau wie in den anderen foren auch gestaltet wird mit Pfeil und so...
Man sieht nämlich immer noch so schlecht, auf der wievielten Seite man sich z.B. bei den Bremsen befindet.

Wann wird das mal geändert??


----------



## Jbnk03 (4. September 2010)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Und ich wäre auch dafür, dass die mehr Wert auf die Bewertung nach dem Deal gelegt wird. Und vielleicht, dass man den derzeitigen Bewertungsstand schneller ansehen kann- z.B. über/ unter dem Online-Status.


Das fände ich auch super. leider bewertet fast keiner...


----------



## gobo206 (5. September 2010)

Widi10 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wäre auch für eine sofort erkennbare Händlerkennzeichnung...
> 
> Gruß Andi



DAFÜR


----------



## anneliese (5. September 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Das fände ich auch super. leider bewertet fast keiner...



Dann muss der Bewertungbutton besser platziert werden oder es einen Reminder geben, dass man noch nicht bewertet hat wie es bei eBay gibt ala "Sie können/müssen noch X Bewertungen abgeben".


----------



## argh (8. September 2010)

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es mehr Bewertungen geben würde, wenn diese mit in die linke Seite, z.B. unter dem Foto-Link eines jeden Users, erscheinen würden. Dann würden sich manche Genossen auch besser benehmen.

Ich kann mich über die Anzahl der Bewertungen nicht beschweren. Es ist nur zeitaufwendig, andauernd Erinnerungs-Mails zu verschicken.


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. September 2010)

Hmm...der Bikemarkt geht bei mir nicht. Ist das bei Euh auch so?


----------



## Hot Carrot (19. September 2010)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Hmm...der Bikemarkt geht bei mir nicht. Ist das bei Euh auch so?



Hat der Bikemarkt neuerdings Beine.


----------



## Jbnk03 (19. September 2010)

Har Har...

Geht aber auch wieder, lag wohl am Netzwerk. Fands nur komisch, dass nur der Bikemarkt nicht funzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hot Carrot (19. September 2010)

Kann schon mal vorkommen.


----------



## argh (19. September 2010)

nö


----------



## morph027 (7. Oktober 2010)

Oha, jetzt können die Honks ihre Hardtailrahmen gleich in 4 falschen Fully-Rahmen-Kategorien stecken 

Ne, die neue Enduro/AM-Kategorie find ich gut, hab immer den Wald vor lauter Bighits äh Bäumen nicht gesehen.


----------



## sap (7. Oktober 2010)

wird mit mehr kategorien aber wohl auch mehr falsch-einstellungen geben...was mich nicht wahnsinnig stört, aber auch nicht gerade begeistert


----------



## BejayMTB (8. Oktober 2010)

Eine eigene 29er Kategorie fände ich gut (nur unter Bikes, ggf. noch Rahmen).


----------



## argh (11. Oktober 2010)

BejayMTB schrieb:


> Eine eigene 29er Kategorie fände ich gut (nur unter Bikes, ggf. noch Rahmen).





stimmt!


----------



## Ro83er (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde hier auch mal einen kleinen Vorschlag zu den Kategorien machen, wie sieht's denn mit "Flaschenhaltern und Flaschen" aus?

Wäre super wenn man so etwas noch einpflegen könnte, Danke!

MfG


----------



## elmono (3. November 2010)

Vorschlag für Anzeigen generell: Einen Melden Button für falsche Tags.

Bsp.: Man gibt Thomson bei der Suche in Vorbauten und Steuersätze ein, und kriegt halt auch den restlichen Kram von Syntace, Race Face und Co angezeigt: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikema...erpage=24&sort=1&stype=&limit=&cat=29&ppuser=

Vielleicht mit Automatismus: Wenn 3 verschiedene User draufgeklickt haben, wird die Anzeige gelöscht, gesperrt, oder sonstwas. Mit der Zeit sollte ein Lernprozess stattfinden, und diese nervige Tatsache dass Tags bewusst falsch gesetzt werden hat ein Ende.


----------



## argh (5. November 2010)

Falsche Tages sind ärgerlich, führen manchmal aber doch zum Ziel. Oder zeigen dem Suchenden Alternativen auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## githriz (5. November 2010)

Keyword Spamming ist unseriös. Für mich einer der Gründe bei einem Verkäufer vorsichtig zu sein.

Ausserdem total lästig, wenn man etwas bestimmtes sucht.


----------



## elmono (5. November 2010)

argh schrieb:


> Falsche Tages sind ärgerlich, führen manchmal aber doch zum Ziel. Oder zeigen dem Suchenden Alternativen auf.



Okay, kann passieren. Aber wenn ich gezielt suche, bspw. Thomson, suche ich ein bestimmtes Produkt. In diesem Fall ein hochwertiges, und bestimmt keinen Spank oder Race Face Rotz der meine Ergebnisse vollballert.




githriz schrieb:


> Keyword Spamming ist unseriös. Für mich einer der Gründe bei einem Verkäufer vorsichtig zu sein.
> 
> Ausserdem total lästig, wenn man etwas bestimmtes sucht.



Danke.


----------



## soso79 (14. Januar 2011)

bitte verbietet mal dieses blöde "bestes angebot" wenn ich was verkauf weiss ich was ich für will, also soll man es gefälligst auch angeben !


----------



## austrianboy (14. Januar 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> bitte verbietet mal dieses blöde "bestes angebot" wenn ich was verkauf weiss ich was ich für will, also soll man es gefälligst auch angeben !



Vollkommen richtig,das ist äußerst ärgerlich und die Anbieter können damit willkürlich Preistreiben!


----------



## Eike. (14. Januar 2011)

Das kann man auch wenn man einen Preis hinschreibt. Letztendlich muss ja auch der Käufer wissen was er ausgeben will. Ich reagier auf solche Anzeigen überhaupt nicht mehr weil es mir zu mühselig ist erstmal rauszufinden ob die Preisvorstellung des Verkäufers mit meiner überhaupt zusammen kommt. Oft sind die nämlich gerade bei diesen Anzeigen vollkommen unrealistisch. Wenn ich eine Auktion will geh ich zu Ebay.


----------



## austrianboy (15. Januar 2011)

Wenn ein Preis dort steht,weiß man um was es geht (PUNKT)
Wenn kein Preis dort steht ist es einfach nur mühsam !

Ich bin für ein ausschließliches Anbieten mit Preis,verhandeln kann man immer noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austrianboy (15. Januar 2011)

PS: Ich bin auch gegen diese anbieten als Komplettrad,bis runter zum "nur Rahmen" mit diesen und jenen Teilen etc.

Sollte klar in der jeweiligen Rubrik stehen mit Preis für genau das angebotene Teil.

Zusatzteile kann man ja auch zu einem klarem Aufpreis reinhauen !


----------



## Eike. (15. Januar 2011)

austrianboy schrieb:


> Wenn kein Preis dort steht ist es einfach nur mühsam !



Da stimme ich dir wie gesagt zu.





austrianboy schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin auch gegen diese anbieten als Komplettrad,bis runter zum "nur Rahmen" mit diesen und jenen Teilen etc.
> !



Da nun rein gar nicht. Warum muss sowas immer überreglementiert werden? Wenn der Verkäufer auch nur eine Teilmenge, oder noch zusätzliche Teile, anbietet finde ich das sehr praktisch in einer Anzeige zu sehen, und nicht sämtliche Kategorieren durchsuchen zu müssen.


----------



## duba (16. Januar 2011)

Wirklich sinnvolle Erweiterungen für den Bikemarkt wäre:

a) Rahmengröße + die Angabe dieser muss Pflicht sein! 

Schließlich kauft niemand einen Rahmen der ihm nicht passt!

b) Preisbereich eingrenzen.

Wenn ich ein Teil suche und 50 zur Verfügung habe gebe ich keine 120 aus.


----------



## raggamuffin (16. Januar 2011)

soso79 schrieb:


> bitte verbietet mal dieses blöde "bestes angebot" wenn ich was verkauf weiss ich was ich für will, also soll man es gefälligst auch angeben !



Ich muss zugeben, dass ich die Möglichkeit "Bestes Angebot" auch schon einmal ausprobiert habe. 
...und bin davon "geheilt". Denn man wird nicht nur mit einem Haufen (Spam-/unseriöse)E-Mails bombardiert. So reichen die Angebote darin von: (1) "_Kann ich meine Schwiegermutter bei dir in Zahlung geben?_"  bis ... (n) "'_60,- für die XTR Kurbel ist fair_" 

Letztlich ist diese Angebotsform nicht nur für einen Interessenten (potenzieller/seriöser Käufer) mühselig, sondern für mich, als Verkäufer auch extrem zeitaufwendig!
Ich stelle meine Sachen mit Preis(vorstellung)en ein. Verhandeln kann man dann immer noch.


----------



## soso79 (16. Januar 2011)

...ist auch von den mods was zu hören ?


----------



## Alaskanier (30. Januar 2011)

1. ich finde das jeder seine Preisvorstellung auch reinschreiben sollte
2. man eingeben kann man sucht in einem bereich von 20-60 Euro
3. die kategorieen sollten besser unterteilt sein, 
    bei Federung in:
    Gabeln/Starrgabeln/Dämpfer/Federn/Zubehör
    bei Komponenten sollte eine grobe Gliederung in:
    Antrieb/Laufräder/Vorbau/Steuersätze/Lenker/Sattel/...
    Antrieb sollte nochmals in:
    Kurbeln/Schalthebel/Umwerfer/Ketten+Führungen/Schalterk
4. die Entfernung angeben
5. Die Durchschnittsbewertung des verkäufers z.b. mit einem sich von rot nach grün fäbendem Balken auf welchem sich ein Strich befindet der dann entsprechend des Durchschnitts versezt und vieleicht noch die Anzahl der Bewertungen
6. weis ich gerade nicht 

Ein Schnäpchenjäger


----------



## Cube_FunBiker (30. Januar 2011)

Eine Sache fehlt mir beim BikeMarkt auch noch, undzwar würde ich es gut finden wenn man einstellen könnte per Email benachrichtigt zu werden wenn ein bestimmter Artikel neu eingestellt wird (z.B. Suntour Durolux). Bis jetzt geht das ja nur mit ganzen Kategorien (z.B. Federung ->Federgabel).


----------



## MTBRace (30. Januar 2011)

Cube_FunBiker schrieb:


> Eine Sache fehlt mir beim BikeMarkt auch noch, undzwar würde ich es gut finden wenn man einstellen könnte per Email benachrichtigt zu werden wenn ein bestimmter Artikel neu eingestellt wird (z.B. Suntour Durolux). Bis jetzt geht das ja nur mit ganzen Kategorien (z.B. Federung ->Federgabel).


Das würde ich auch gut finden.

@Alaskanier:

Du nennst Dich Schnäppchenjäger, verkaufst aber einen XT Umwerfer für 25 Euro, während man einen solchen für 1,90 mehr neu bekommt.
Das passt ja gut zusammen.


----------



## Alaskanier (30. Januar 2011)

oh hab ich nicht gesehen als ich das angegeben habe war der neu noch teurer auserdem ist er neuwertig und mit Versand


----------



## MTBRace (30. Januar 2011)

Kommt vor, fands nur lustig in dem Zusammenhang.
Allerdings sind bei dem Angebot, welches ich meinte die Versandkosten auch drin. Wirst Du so bestimmt schwer losbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alaskanier (30. Januar 2011)

ok ich glaube ich ändere das mal


----------



## QUADRAL (31. Januar 2011)

Hab auch ne lange Zeit über den Bikemarkt geguckt und mir einige Teile besorgt. Ist teilweise echt mühsam.

"Bestes Angebot" muss raus. Nur noch feste Preise.
Zu 99% werden eh Preisanfragen gestellt. Gibt jemand ein Angebot ist es dem Verkäufer zu niedrig.

Dieses ständige blala, bitte nur realistische Angebote blabla nervt. Preis festsetzen und fertig. Wie schon erwähnt kann man dann noch verhandeln.


----------



## _tom_ (31. Januar 2011)

viele die sich von ihren alten teilen trennen wollen wissen teils nicht was das zum teil nurnoch wert ist ( die 3t´s ^^ ) aber mal ganz erlich ist der verkaufsprozess nichts mehr als gegen das angebot des verkäufers zu bieten oder schlimmstenfalls es einfach hinzunehmen ? viele verkäufer wollen mit geringstmöglichem aufwand den größtmöglichen ertrag erzielen. und da bietet sich dieses "bestes Angebot" doch an- weil dann aus sicht des verkäufers die käufer den maximalen preis gestalten können und er nurnoch zustimmen muss.... 

es liegt in der natur der sache das dann die ganze mühselige überzeugungsarbeit auf den  käufer übergeht ^^ von dem her- auf ein erfolgreiches jahr 
2011 ^^




.......


teils ergehts mir so, dass ich mich z.b. beim verkauf meiner vorletzten alten fox 40 gefragt hatte- wat ? 650,- incl versandkosten ? und das am besten noch runterstottern und ich soll mit der gabel in vorleistung gehen ? ^^ na herzlichen dank. ^^


----------



## Zearom (31. Januar 2011)

Also bestes Angebot sollte nur dann möglichsein, wenn der Bikemarkt eine Komponente zum Anzeigen von Auktionen bietet. Alles andere ist nicht transparent, und nützt eigentlich weder dem Verkäufer (der muss den ollen Spamm filtern) und dem Anwender (was will der denn minimum haben?!) schon garnicht.

Ich bin da eher der Fan von entweder ganz oder garnicht.

Und als Anbieter ist es halt schon meine Pflicht ungefähr einzuschätzen was man dafür haben will.


----------



## QUADRAL (31. Januar 2011)

Zearom schrieb:


> Also bestes Angebot sollte nur dann möglichsein, wenn der Bikemarkt eine Komponente zum Anzeigen von Auktionen bietet. Alles andere ist nicht transparent, und nützt eigentlich weder dem Verkäufer (der muss den ollen Spamm filtern) und dem Anwender (was will der denn minimum haben?!) schon garnicht.
> 
> Ich bin da eher der Fan von entweder ganz oder garnicht.
> 
> Und als Anbieter ist es halt schon meine Pflicht ungefähr einzuschätzen was man dafür haben will.



Kann ich mich nur anschließen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2011)

Es steht ja auch irgendwo in den Bedingungen, dass *angeblich* Anzeigen ohne Preisangabe gelöscht werden...


----------



## Jbnk03 (2. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es steht ja auch irgendwo in den Bedingungen, dass *angeblich* Anzeigen ohne Preisangabe gelöscht werden...


Wenn man Verhandlungssache angeben möchte, muss bei Preis 0 angegeben werden. Das ist was anderes als wenn man dort gar nichts einträgt.


----------



## Metrum (3. Februar 2011)

Bin durch Zufall auf das Thema hier gestoßen. Was ICH wirklich sehr gut finden würde wäre ne Umkreissuche. Zum "besten Angebot" bin ich bissel zweigeteilt in der Meinung. Die Argumente dagegen kann ich GUT verstehen aber manche wissen auch nicht immer was angebotene Teil aktuell wert ist, können es sich aber auch nicht leisten Geld zu verschenken und wenn sie es zu hoch ansetzen landen sie bei den völlig sinnfreien "Bekloppten Bikemarktpreisen". Das ist ein typisch deutscher Thread wo man was zum meckern und rummosern sucht. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es solch ein Thema in anderen Ländern gibt.


----------



## QUADRAL (3. Februar 2011)

Metrum schrieb:


> aber manche wissen auch nicht immer was angebotene Teil aktuell wert ist.



Wenn das Teil nicht weggeht kann man den Preis immernoch runtersetzen. Dank Internet ist es auch wirklich nicht schwer den aktuellen Preis ungefähr zu ermitteln.

Wie schon erwähnt sollte es ansonsten eine eigene Rubrik mit "Ersteigerung" oder so ähnlich geben. Oder direkt zu eBay damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (3. Februar 2011)

Was mir eben noch einfällt und mir schon länger durch den Kopf geht, wäre ne Tauschrubrik. Also ich will zum Beispiel ein Singlespeedgeländerad gegen ein Fully tauschen oder ne goldene tune Stütze gegen ne rote.


----------



## flowbike (8. Juni 2011)

gab es ne Änderung wie lange die Identifizierung für den Bikemarkt gültig ist? Das war doch für 2 Jahre. Meine ist erst 1 Jahr alt und ich kann jetzt keine Anzeige mehr schalten.


----------



## CaLgOn (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Ich hab mal ne Frage:

War es nicht so, dass DIMB Racing Team Mitglieder automatisch den grünen Haken + 750pn´s haben? Meine 2 Jahre seit der Verifizierung sind abgelaufen und damit ist auch der grüne Haken weg. Allerdings bin ich neuerdings wieder im Racing Team...


----------



## Mev (11. Juni 2011)

ich bin umgezogen und kann meine adresse auch nicht ändern das heist ich könnte hier ohne weiteres betrügen !

las euch mal was einfallen, bin bestimmt nicht der erste user der in der zeit umgezogen ist


----------



## Priest0r (14. Juni 2011)

Ich habe ein Problem mit folgendem Punkt:

5) Verlängerung kostenlos: wenn Du nach 2 Jahren oder nach einem Umzug deinen Identifizierungsstatus aktualisieren möchtest kannst du das kostenlos tun, sofern du im Zeitraum seit der letzten Identifizierung mindestens 3 positive Bewertungen und keine negative Bewertung vorweisen kannst

Die Bewertungsmoral der Käufer ist unter aller Sau.
Da tut man sein bestes, den Käufer glücklich zu stellen, hält sie immer auf dem Laufenden (Geldeingang, Tracking Code, etc...) und sobald der Artikel da ist ist Ruhe.

Ich bewerte als Verkäufer keinesfalls mehr zuerst, weil ich es ärgerlich finde, dass keine Bewertung zurück kommt.

Ich bin als Verkäufer nicht wählerisch, von wem ich Geld für meine Artikel bekomme, aber wenn ich sowas im Voraus wüsste würde ich diese Interessenten direkt meiden.

Eine Funktion, die den Käufer / Verkäufer bei erteilter (positiver) Bewertung auffordert, den Käufer / Verkäufer zu bewerten, fände ich toll.

Dasselbe muss ich ständig per Mail machen, nützt aber nix.

Vllt wäre es sinnvoll, solche User nach x nicht gegebenen Bewertungen erstmal vom Marktplatz fernzuhalten.


----------



## gtbiker (14. Juni 2011)

Priest0r schrieb:


> Eine Funktion, die den Käufer / Verkäufer bei erteilter (positiver) Bewertung auffordert, den Käufer / Verkäufer zu bewerten, fände ich toll.


Bitte bitte bloß nicht! Ist ja bei ebay und co....

Egal ob ich nun Käufer oder Verkäufer bin, ich halte es so: 
Gibt mir jemand eine Bewertung, gebe ich natürlich gerne eine zurück. Allerdings werde ich auch nie die Initiative ergreifen und eine Bewertung von meiner Seite aus zu erst machen. Warum nicht? Mag vielleicht arrogant klingen aber erstens habe ich bereits genügend positive Bewertungen und zweitens ist das nach wie vor relativ umständlich, also mit Arbeit verbunden.
Hat man anfangs (nach der Registrierung) nicht genügend positive Bewertungen oder benötigt mehr davon (warum auch immer), so sollte natürlich die Initiative von einem selbst ausgehen und man darf auch eine eigene Bewertung des Kaufpartners erwarten. Sollte diese dann nicht erfolgen ist es natürlich ärgerlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Learoy (14. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht stell ich mich auch nur zu doof an - aber ich find die Option für eine Erstabgabe einfach nicht. Die eine Bewertung, die ich bisher abgegeben habe bzw. abgeben konnte ist eine Rückbewertung. Ich hätte auch die anderen Deals gerne bewertet - wenn ich nur wüsste wo.


----------



## Priest0r (14. Juni 2011)

Learoy schrieb:


> Vielleicht stell ich mich auch nur zu doof an - aber ich find die Option für eine Erstabgabe einfach nicht. Die eine Bewertung, die ich bisher abgegeben habe bzw. abgeben konnte ist eine Rückbewertung. Ich hätte auch die anderen Deals gerne bewertet - wenn ich nur wüsste wo.



2 möglichkeiten:

sofern der artikel noch existiert (den link dazu findest du mindestens in der ersten mail, die über das anfrageformular versendet wurde) gibt es dort einen entsprechenden button.

alternativ kannst du das (foren)profil des nutzers aufrufen und gelangst darüber (feedback) zu seinen bewertungen.
dort findest du auch einen entsprechenden button.

auf deinem eigenen profil siehst du den nicht 

gtbiker: so wars bei mir.. zuerst bewertet, es kam nie was zurück.
und ich mache mir sogar noch die arbeit und schicke meinen käufern eine "anleitung" mit link, inkl. der angabe,dass es reicht, bei der url zum artikel nur mtb-news.de/bikemarkt einzugeben - vergebens


----------



## gtbiker (14. Juni 2011)

Ok, das ist natürlich nicht schön, das würde mich auch ärgern.

Was mich mitlerweile aber so richtig nervt: Verkaufsanzeigen ohne Preisangabe*.....warum wird das noch toleriert? *


----------



## Jbnk03 (14. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ok, das ist natürlich nicht schön, das würde mich auch ärgern.
> 
> Was mich mitlerweile aber so richtig nervt: Verkaufsanzeigen ohne Preisangabe*.....warum wird das noch toleriert? *


Das wollt ich vorhin zum Ersten mal machen, weil ich bei einem Artikel den Preis absolut nicht einschätzen kann. Ging aber nicht. Man konnte weder gar nichts eintragen, noch ne 0 eintragen. Vielleicht wurde das geändert?!

Wurde auch maximal in 20% der Fälle bewertet, echt schade. Hab es bisher nicht hinbekommen als Verkäufer zuerst zu bewerten, dachte der Käufer muss zuerst bewerten.
Hab aber auch festgestellt, dass viele User nicht wissen wie man überhaupt bewertet...


----------



## gtbiker (14. Juni 2011)

Wer zu erst bewertet ist vollkommen egal, auch für was. Du kannst für einen beliebigen Link innerhalb des Forums sozusagen eine Bewertung für ein beliebiges Mitglied abgeben, davon muss nichts der Wahrheit entsprechen, ein Handel muss dazu nie stattgefunden haben etc. Leider. 
Wie du schon geschrieben hast, ist das System recht umständlich und auf jeden Fall nich klar und für jedermann sofort ersichtlich. Das raubt natürlich den Leuten die Motivation eine Bewertung abzugeben.


----------



## argh (16. Juni 2011)

Tewje, du bist immer so entspannt. Mich regt die Bewertungsmoral einfach nur auf.


----------



## .jan (16. Juni 2011)

Mich auch.


----------



## argh (16. Juni 2011)

Sehr gut. Der Mob findet sich langsam...


----------



## nullstein (17. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht stell ich mich ja zu doof an, aber wo kann ich meine Adresse ändern? Bin umgezogen und würde nun gern mein Bikemarktprofil updaten.
Könnte mir jemand nen Link geben bitte?
ICh danke.


----------



## Feldstecher (20. Juni 2011)

Thomas schrieb:


> Weil wir das selbst reinprogrammiert hatten und die Änderung nach dem Update noch nicht nachgezogen haben.



kommt das wieder rein, oder ist es drinn und ich finde es nicht?

Hallo,

habe diesen Thread mal überflogen und fände es auch sehr schön wie  einige hier, wenn eine Umkreissuche oder wenigstens eine  Entfernungsangabe integriert werden könnte.
Manche Anzeigen von Mitgliedern mit negativen Bewertungen
schaue ich mir erst gar nicht weiter an, wenn allerdings der Artikel nur
z.B. ein paar Kilometer entfernt liegt kann man auch mal erwägen sich das Produkt halt anzuschauen.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildschuetz (20. Juni 2011)

Feldstecher schrieb:


> habe diesen Thread mal überflogen und fände es auch sehr schön wie  einige hier, wenn eine Umkreissuche oder wenigstens eine  Entfernungsangabe integriert werden könnte.
> Manche Anzeigen von Mitgliedern mit negativen Bewertungen
> schaue ich mir erst gar nicht weiter an, wenn allerdings der Artikel nur
> z.B. ein paar Kilometer entfernt liegt kann man auch mal erwägen sich das Produkt halt anzuschauen.



es würde schon reichen, wenn man die PLZ dazu schreiben würde?
10 Leute jedesmal am Sonntag in der Früh vor der Haustüre wg. einem 30 euro Popelartikel?
Nö: Versandlabel drauf, verschicken.

ich kaufe hier eh nix, weil mir hier vermutlich zuviele Betrüger unterwegs sind


----------



## Feldstecher (20. Juni 2011)

Wildschuetz schrieb:


> es würde schon reichen, wenn man die PLZ dazu schreiben würde?
> *10 Leute jedesmal am Sonntag in der Früh vor der Haustüre* wg. einem 30 euro Popelartikel?
> Nö: Versandlabel drauf, verschicken.
> 
> ich kaufe hier eh nix, weil mir hier vermutlich zuviele Betrüger unterwegs sind



lol wohl kaum !!!!! aber Plz reicht auch !!!


----------



## floggel (20. Juni 2011)

Warum wird die Ignorierliste im Bikemarkt nicht beachtet? Da stellt gerade wieder jemand seinen halben Bikekeller auf eBay rein .


----------



## praktica (5. Juli 2012)

Gibts auch ne Möglichkeit den die alte Übersicht zu bekommen? Finde die neue schrecklich...ich komme zu ganz anderen (unerwünschten) Suchergebnissen wenn ich z.B. nur "Orange" eingebe oder "last". Das nervt.....


----------



## Metrum (5. Juli 2012)

Ich war auch erschrocken und finde es ganz übel!!!!
Man hat überhaupt keinen Überblick mehr und ich habe vorhin was verkauft und kam mir dabei vor als wäre es das erste Mal. Ich hatte überhaupt keinen Plan was ich machen muss und das man Angebote nicht mehr editieren kann ist auch nicht gerade toll.
Will auch den alten Bikemarkt zurück!!!!!


----------



## DONECAN (6. Juli 2012)

fakk,facebuuk hat das ibc infiltriert..


----------



## Giovanni1 (6. Juli 2012)

Moin Kollegen!
Ich bin auch total erschüttert, wie unübersichtlich und konfus der Bikemarkt jetzt aussieht. Wo sehe ich z.B. im Bikemarkt, ob ich bereits eingeloggt bin? In der alten Ansicht hatte man immer oben recht das Feld, wo man seinen Namen gesehen hat, so wie es hier im Forum ja auch noch der Fall ist...
Und was mich auch total irritiert, daß die Azzeigen auf der Startseite fast gar nicht voneinander getrennt sind. Da geht irgendiwe alles ineinander über ohne vernünftige Trennlinien o.ä. Und durch die völlig übertriebene Textgröße der Artikelüberschriften wird das ganze noch unübersichtlicher...
Habe den Thread hier verfolgt und die ein oder andere Veränderung lasse ich mir ja eingehen, aber es bleibt unübersichtlich und macht die Suche kompliziert
Ach ja, wenn ich schon am meckern bin: Ganz grausig ist, daß der senkrechte Werbebanner auf der linken Seite direkt an den Produktbilder der Anzeigen anliegt, da sist richtig übel


----------



## heinzelrumpel (6. Juli 2012)

Was ich echt schade finde ist, dass in der Übersicht nicht mehr zu erkennen ist, wann der Artikel online gestellt wurde. Man sieht es nur in der betreffenden Anzeige. Auch finde ich die Gesamtübersicht sehr unaufgeräumt. Aber naja, man gewöhnt sich an alles ;-)


----------



## Fahrrad112 (6. Juli 2012)

Also der neue Bikemarkt ist die volle Katastrophe !!!
Alleine schon die 4 Stufen bis die Anzeige online ist .....
Übersichtlich ist auch was anderes und das man das Angebot nicht löschen kann geht gar nicht ..... Bekomme ich dann nach einem halben Jahr immer noch anfragen ob der Artikel zu verkaufen ist.
Des weiteren geht es nicht das ich den Artikel nicht überarbeiten kann .....

Gruß Jean


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metrum (6. Juli 2012)

Naja, scheint so als wäre es jetzt bissel besser geordnet und die Kategorien stehen auch gleich drunter. War aber trotzdem vorher besser. Hoffentlich bleibt der Rest wie er war!


----------



## Metrum (6. Juli 2012)

Nö, löschen geht. Habe ich gestern auch hinbekommen. Ich glaube ich hatte meine Anzeige aufgerufen und dann war, glaub ich, unten links was mit entfernen oder so. Und sie war sofort weg! So gesehen besser und schneller als vorher.

*Artikel deaktivieren* steht da. Habe eben nochmal geschaut.


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2012)

Hi,
finde den neuen vor allem wg. der Fotos deutlich schöner, tolle Arbeit!

Einige Kleinigkeiten würde ich jedoch noch gerne geändert haben... 

1. Ort und Datum des Einstellens
2. Anbieter direkt daneben auf der Hauptseite

Danke und schönes WE


----------



## Piktogramm (6. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob es schon angezeigt wurde, aber man kann keine Beschreibung per Copy & Paste einfügen. Das stört dann doch etwas wenn man die Beschreibung vorschreibt :/

*EDIT:* Ok begrenzte Beitragslänge oder irgendwas wo er sich gestört hatte?!


----------



## Fahrrad112 (6. Juli 2012)

Ok eins habe ich leider noch ! 
Wie können mir die Personen Emails schreiben - ich habe immer die Anfragen per mail bekommen und habe dann gerne den Interessenten meine Tel sowie Adresse mitgeteilt - so wie ich es jetzt sehe ist Kontakt per Mail nicht möglich - und den Personen kann ich gar keine Mail schreiben ....
Ich schreib doch nicht öffentlich ins Forum wo ich wohne ! 
Könnte man bitte wieder einführen Anfrage per Mail !!!!

Noch was wie bekomme ich mehrere Fotos auf einmal hochgeladen - bis jetzt ging jedes nur einzeln - was echt nervte !


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2012)

Hi,
es gibt im news-Bereich auch einen Thread hierzu, da werden die Dinge auch besprochen. 

Vielleicht sollte man dann hier zumachen?

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kolossos (6. Juli 2012)

Hallöchen,

Wollte gerade im neuen Bikemarkt etwas reinstellen. Nur kommt bei Schritt 1 nachdem ich auf den Button "Artikel hier einstellen" klicke immer eine Fehlermeldung: ERR_INVALID_REQUEST

Kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## 4mate (6. Juli 2012)

Der 'neue' Bikemarkt gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, alles SUPER!


----------



## Eike. (6. Juli 2012)

Kolossos schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> Wollte gerade im neuen Bikemarkt etwas reinstellen. Nur kommt bei Schritt 1 nachdem ich auf den Button "Artikel hier einstellen" klicke immer eine Fehlermeldung: ERR_INVALID_REQUEST
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen?



Wie üblich bei Änderungen wird vermutlich noch daran gearbeitet (auch um das erste Feedback der Nutzer teilweise umzusetzen). Deswegen kann es vorkommen, dass nicht immer alles funktioniert.


----------



## cycophilipp (6. Juli 2012)

das alte System war einwandfrei bis auf Kleinigkeiten. Das neue System ist total unübersichtlich. Sorry, der Schuss ging bis jetzt nach hinten los meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## foenfrisur (6. Juli 2012)

man brauchte immer bloß scrollen um in die passende kategorie zu gelangen. jetzt hat man einen unübersichtichen haufen buchstaben irgendwo unten platziert. die grünen bobbles dahinter sehen auch total deplatziert aus...
wirkt ziemlich unruhig und durcheinander.

sry, auch wenn sowas ne menge arbeit macht, aber das ist nix.


----------



## saturno (6. Juli 2012)

die rubrik gesucht ist die verschwunden??????


----------



## Metrum (6. Juli 2012)

Naja, auf das *gesucht* kann man verichten da es die *Suche* ja eh nochmal extra gibt.
Denke mal wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat passt es schon - rede ich mir jetzt schon den zweiten Tag ein.


----------



## Giovanni1 (6. Juli 2012)

Ja, leider muss man sich viel einreden, vor allem "daran gewöhne ich mich schon irgendwann" ... Hmmm, also jetzt nach 2 Tagen kommt bei mir keineswegs das Gewöhnungsgefühl. Im DSLR Fotografie-Forum, wo ich ebenfalls seit langer Zeit aktiv bin, wird diese Forumssoftware (Gebrauchtmarkt) schon lange benutzt - und ich freute mich jedesmal wie ein Kind, wenn ich wieder auf die MTB-Seite kam, weil es viel übersichtlicher und klarer strukturiert war. Jetzt ist es leider unnötig bunt und wirr.
Auch die Tatsache, daß man nicht mehr direkt mit Anbietern per mail in Kontakt terten kann, find ich blöd. Das war einfach sehr praktisch, weil man dann auch in der eigenen Mailbox eine wunderbare Chronologie der Ereignisse hatte, ohne immer im Forum rumzusuchen...


----------



## Bombenkrator (6. Juli 2012)

ja der emailkontakt ist wichtig.
ich habe nur über mail geschrieben und so kann man wunderbar vom smartphone anfragen unterwegs beantworten.
eine preisnachbesserung sollte auch möglich sein ohne jedesmal die anzeige neu reinstellen zu müssen.


----------



## Loki1987 (6. Juli 2012)

Also von Struktur kann man bei der ganzen Geschichte wahrlich nicht sprechen.
Eigentlich stehe ich solchen Neuerungen nicht skeptisch gegenüber,aber diesmal ging das ganze ziemlich nach Hinten los.
Bis ich mich in einer ANzeige orientiert habe, brauch ich fast 5 Minuten.
Der Preis steht oben rechts, während alle anderen relevanten Infos links stehen? Wieso macht man nicht eine Infobox wo alles auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich ist?
Auch die riesige Galerieansicht mit den neuesten Angeboten nervt tierisch.
Ich meine, wer braucht das überhaupt? Wenn hier jemand was einkauft, dann ein spezifisches Teil. Und dann interessiert es mich nicht, ob jemand im Rahmenbereich nen neuen Rahmen verkauft.
Also bitte kleiner machen wies vorher war, oder ganz weg damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juli 2012)

Also ich kann den ganzen Ärger nicht ansatzweise verstehen - ich habe allerdings auch noch nichts eingestellt.
Ich hatte keine Ahnung, das sich was geändert hat und nach ein paar Tagen das erste Mal wieder den Markt besucht - nach einem kurzen Schock - Wo bin ich?! - freute ich mich: wie immer Kategorie und gleich Unterkategorie angeklickt, und zack bekomme ich eine Galerieansicht mit Bildern, ohne erst in die Anzeigen gehen zu müssen. Außerdem in einer geordneten Tabelle Preis/neu-gebraucht/Verkäufer.
In den Anzeigen endlich ein einheitlicher Infoblock mit wichtigen Daten tabellarisch, die ich nicht erst im Text suchen muss. An die zwangsläufig neue Struktur hatte ich mich spätestens nach 3 Anzeigen gewöhnt.
Ich finde es gut!
Nur zwei Punkte: an der Gestaltung kann noch gearbeitet werden.
Und: wenn schon die Daten tabellarisch gesammelt sind, hätte ich gern in der Galerie einer Kategorie die Möglichkeit, nach diesen zu Filtern, also zusätzlich zu den vorhanden allgemeinen Filtermöglichkeiten dann noch Federweg/Steckachsendurchmesser/Hersteller bei Federgabeln als Beispiel.


----------



## der FLY (7. Juli 2012)

Ich finde das neue Layout auch fürchterlich und subjektiv sehr "ungastlich". Wenngleich einige der neuen Suchfunktionen praktisch scheinen und ich das Chatsystem für den Verkauf auch ganz nett finde, sollte man bei dem Grundsatz bleiben: Never touch a working system...
Man kann jetzt mit dem Argument kommen, dass wir das Neue nur scheuen und uns schon dran gewöhnen werden, aber ich finde die Veränderungen sind auf dem Mist irgendeines IT-Cracks gewachsen und er findet seine Idee sicher ganz super, nur ist es sehr an den Interessen der Biker vorbei.
Ich habe gern hier gestöbert und auch einige geile Sachen gekauft, aber so werd ich doch höchstens mal ne Suchanfrage schicken oder was einstellen zum Verkauf. Es gibt ja grad noch ausreichend andere Portale, die Bikezeuch verticken, bzw zur Versteigerung bringen...


----------



## Hasifisch (7. Juli 2012)

der FLY schrieb:


> ...Never touch a working system...
> ...nur ist es sehr an den Interessen der Biker vorbei...



Was war nur an dem alten "System" so toll? Außer das man sich wohl nach Jahren mit arrangiert hatte...
Es war einfach nur eine "missbrauchte" Forumssoftware, und das hat man an allen Ecken und Enden gemerkt. Es war weder intuitiv, noch übersichtlich noch sonst irgendwas, sondern in meinen Augen eine Notlösung.
Und dein Zitat ist der typische Ausspruch der Bequemen, wenn es um was Neues geht...


----------



## der FLY (7. Juli 2012)

Weißt doch... was der Bauer nicht kennt, das will er nicht


----------



## Giovanni1 (7. Juli 2012)

der FLY schrieb:


> Weißt doch... was der Bauer nicht kennt, das will er nicht


 
Ich glaube, dass es damit nichts zu tun hat.
Fakt ist, dass man sich irgendwann an alles gewöhnt und nach diversen Anfangsproblemchen mit einer neuen Software immer irgendwie zurecht kommt.
Fakt ist aber auch, das die neue Oberfläche einfach sehr unübersichtlich und unstrukturiert wirkt, das saugt sich hier keiner aus den Fingern, das sieht man einfach, wenn man Augen hat.


----------



## Fahrrad112 (7. Juli 2012)

Ich WÃ¼nsche Mir den alten Bikemarkt zurÃ¼ck das ist wirklich schrecklich !
Habe was verkauft - der KÃ¤ufer weiÃ nicht mal wie er den Artikel bewerten soll - ich finde es auch nicht ... Also rotz ...

Kontakt per Mail nicht mÃ¶glich( das geht gar nicht)  .... Also rotz....


Ist ja nicht so das man 5â¬ fÃ¼r die Registrierung bezahlt ....
(Ã¼ber die ganze Werbung rege ich mich gar nicht erst auf ....)

GruÃ Jean


----------



## forever (7. Juli 2012)

Ich fand es vorher auch übersichtlicher, besser. Man muss ja nicht alles pimpen.


----------



## chiefrock (7. Juli 2012)

Der Bikemarkt geht gar nicht... echt schlecht!
Kann mir jemand verraten, wie ich nach Preis sortiere?


----------



## Eike. (7. Juli 2012)

Meine Güte, jetzt memmt mal nicht so rum. Das Ding ist neu und in ein bis zwei Wochen kräht außer den schlimmsten Mimosen kein Hahn mehr danach. Ist ja furchtbar mit dem Kindergarten hier.
Natürlich ist jede Änderung erstmal ungewohnt und braucht Eingewöhnung und Optimierung. Wenns euch nicht gefällt lasst es doch oder geht wo anders hin. Oder lasst den Machern einfach die Zeit notwendige Anpassungen der Software zu machen. Konstruktive Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind ja in Ordnung aber dieses kindische Geheule ist echt unwürdig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (7. Juli 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Meine Güte, jetzt memmt mal nicht so rum. Das Ding ist neu und in ein bis zwei Wochen kräht außer den schlimmsten Mimosen kein Hahn mehr danach. Ist ja furchtbar mit dem Kindergarten hier.
> Natürlich ist jede Änderung erstmal ungewohnt und braucht Eingewöhnung und Optimierung. Wenns euch nicht gefällt lasst es doch oder geht wo anders hin. Oder lasst den Machern einfach die Zeit notwendige Anpassungen der Software zu machen. Konstruktive Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind ja in Ordnung aber dieses kindische Geheule ist echt unwürdig.



Dann kannst Du ja vielleicht meine Frage beantworten, oder?
Wie sortiert man nach Preis auf oder absteigend?

Danke!


----------



## forever (7. Juli 2012)

DONECAN schrieb:


> fakk,facebuuk hat das ibc infiltriert..


es heißt doch f*ckbook!  Aber im Gegensatz zum FB Sh*t den
kein Mensch braucht ist der Bikemarkt sehr nützlich.


----------



## forever (7. Juli 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Meine Güte, jetzt memmt mal nicht so rum. Das Ding ist neu und in ein bis zwei Wochen kräht außer den schlimmsten Mimosen kein Hahn mehr danach. Ist ja furchtbar mit dem Kindergarten hier.
> Natürlich ist jede Änderung erstmal ungewohnt und braucht Eingewöhnung und Optimierung. Wenns euch nicht gefällt lasst es doch oder geht wo anders hin. Oder lasst den Machern einfach die Zeit notwendige Anpassungen der Software zu machen. Konstruktive Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind ja in Ordnung aber dieses kindische Geheule ist echt unwürdig.



Ja mein Goth, nicht gleich abterzen - das ist auch Kindergarten! 
Ich kann nicht mehr nach dem Preis sortieren und dies nervt wirklich. 
Aber ich hoffe die Betreiber bekommen das wieder gebacken.


----------



## chiefrock (7. Juli 2012)

forever schrieb:


> Ja mein Goth, nicht gleich abterzen - das ist auch Kindergarten!
> Ich kann nicht mehr nach dem Preis sortieren und dies nervt wirklich.
> Aber ich hoffe die Betreiber bekommen das wieder gebacken.



Ahh... ok, dann geht die Funktion einfach nicht mehr. 
Na dann mal abwarten, dass die die ganze Sache wieder hinbekommen. 

Grüße.


----------



## Eike. (7. Juli 2012)

Ich behaupte ja nicht, dass alles funktioniert und wunderbar ist. Aber das kann man auch sachlich und konstruktiv schreiben und nicht mit so einem beleidigten Gejammer. Glaubt ihr die Motivation des Team, Funktionen zu korrigieren oder neu einzufügen steigt bei diesem Stil?


----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2012)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Dann kannst Du ja vielleicht meine Frage beantworten, oder?
> Wie sortiert man nach Preis auf oder absteigend?
> 
> Danke!



Schau einfach ins Thema im Newsforum, da wurde diese Frage ca. 15x beantwortetâ¦ Protipp: Gleich der erste Beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foenfrisur (7. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte gerne Mails bekommen, keine nachricht, dass mir irgendwer ne nachricht geschrieben hat :-(
Habe Anfragen nämlich in Outlook geordnet und kann sie direkt vom exchange aufs mobile synchronisieren und vor allem kann ich sie archivieren. das neue system macht den worklflow kaputt...irgendwie doof.


----------



## Marcus (7. Juli 2012)

Leute, bitte geht ins passende Themaâ¦ auch die E-Mail-Frage wurde dort mehrfach beantwortet.

Ich mache dieses Thema jetzt besser mal zu


----------

